# Superfine sugar



## southerncook (Nov 18, 2004)

is not confectioners, I know that. I also know that you can grind granulated sugar to get superfine....but not ever having seen superfine sugar, I'm not sure how fine to process it. anyone care to describe the end result for someone who really should know this? I am making an angel food cake and it calls for it, so I really think I should use it instead of granulated like I usually do. This is a light cake and I don't want to screw it up. Thanks


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

I’ve made lots of angel food cakes with regular granulated sugar so you may not have to worry.  In my grocery store, superfine is in with the other sugar in the baking aisle.  Domino’s makes it in a small box.  I’d maybe compare its fineness to a fine table salt?  Anyway, if you still want to use it instead of regular sugar, I’d try putting regular sugar in your processor and just pulsing a few times.  That should do the trick.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2004)

Or just get some Splenda.  Its consistency is pretty fine already.  I can't taste a difference from regular sugar in baked goods.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 18, 2004)

Love Splenda!

Southerncook, PA described it very well...about the same grain size as table salt, slightly finer perhaps.  But the whole point here would be to make the sugar easier to dissolve.  Like PA, I've made angel food cakes with regular granulated sugar successfully, but whites just seem to foam more quickly with a finer grain of sugar.  (I do it several food processor batches at a time and store in large quart mason jars.)


----------



## marmalady (Nov 18, 2004)

If you look on the pkgs of 'regular' sugar in the market, you'll see 'superfine' on them; Domino's is one brand that makes superfine, and I think I've even seen it on a store brand, although can't remember which store right now.  But i'tll say right on the pkg; it's not a 'special dealie' you have to order from a specialty store.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 18, 2004)

I've put sugar in a blender many times to make it finer. If you blend for too long, it will turn into a confectioners type of sugar, real powdery.


----------



## pst1can (Nov 18, 2004)

I do the same as Deb....but I use my food processor....few whirls gets it to the texture I am looking for....oh, don't over fill the bowl or you will be a sweeping!


----------



## southerncook (Nov 19, 2004)

I found it today, swear it's never been there before..domino's puts it in a milk carton...someone must have special requested it. Now I wish they'd keep the panko in stock..glad I bought 2 boxes last time I saw it. 

when will they ever learn...


----------



## GB (Nov 19, 2004)

pst1can said:
			
		

> I do the same as Deb....but I use my food processor....few whirls gets it to the texture I am looking for....oh, don't over fill the bowl or you will be a sweeping!


I have heard that putting sugar in your food processor can scar the bowl sort of like if you used sandpaper on it. Have you guys ever experienced that?


----------



## pst1can (Nov 19, 2004)

I have never had a problem with that....my old cuisinart lexan bowl has not shown any sign of wear. I guess the big reason is that you only need to pulse the sugar 5-6 times and you have the fine sugar that you need.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 20, 2004)

I still don't own a food processor. Only a blender. No problem that I can see, its glass.


----------



## Ekim (Feb 12, 2006)

Just food for thought, some of us (like me!) can very easily notice the difference when sugar substitutes are used.  So if you're cooking for others, just keep that in mind.

I wish I could use stevia instead of sugar, but no joy.  Can't stand the aftertaste.


----------

